# Topics > Related topics > Human–computer interaction, human–machine interface >  Human-drone interaction, Department of Computer Science, Stanford University, Stanford, California, USA

## Airicist

Stanford University's Computer Science Department - cs.stanford.edu

Leader - Jessica Cauchard

----------


## Airicist

Drones with emotions

Published on Jan 15, 2016




> This video comes with a paper "Emotion Encoding in Human-Drone Interaction" published at the 2016 International ACM/IEEE Human-Robot Interaction conference.
> 
> We believe the adoption of personal drones will benefit from adding an emotional component to the drones. This work defines a range of personality traits and emotional attributes that can be encoded in drones through their flight paths. 
> 
> The work has been conducted at Stanford University in the Department of Computer Science. 
> 
> The authors are: Jessica Cauchard, Kevin Zhai, Marco Spadafora and James Landay

----------


## Airicist

Article "Why You Want Your Drone to Have Emotions"

by Evan Ackerman
March 8, 2016

----------

